# 93924



## cynthiaj54 (Apr 12, 2011)

Should I be billing a Stress test (93016 & 93018) along with 93924,26 for a treadmill ABI or is the stress test included?
Thanks


----------



## COSITACHULA920@HOTMAIL.COM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Cynthia:

We bill for the 93924 ABI all the time and we do not bill the 93016 or the 93018 with this code. We have our own Vascular lab and we do this every day. I am not sure if you are in a hospital setting or an office like we are but we have been billing this way for over 2 years now. 

I hope this helps and let me know if I can help you with anything else.


----------



## cynthiaj54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much.  This is at the hospital setting.


----------

